# Anyone know of the CPT code for spring ligament repair and augmentation?



## jhofler (Oct 27, 2016)

Any help is appreciated....


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Nov 2, 2016)

For spring ligament or calcaneonavicular ligament I would look at 27695-27698


----------

